# OS for Tivo Series 2



## blcistheking (Feb 27, 2008)

I might be getting a tivo series 2 from my friend and i was wondering if there is a easy processes to turn the tivo into a computer?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Not really. You could stick MIPS Debian on it and use it as a server of some sort, since there will be no UI head. You will not have access to the TV input or output in that case.

If you want a general use computer you can easily install and use Linux on, just get a PC. You can them cheap or free.

For a NAS or something, just get one of those, they will be more "lightweight" and powerful than a TiVo. Even my NSLU2 outdoes TiVo from its terminal connection, and has better ethernet speed.


----------

